# Which power inverter to buy?



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi friends,

Due to frequent power cuts in our locality in the range of 4-6 hrs daily combined with temperatures around 38-40 deg during daytimes, our family has decided to buy a power inverter. I have calculated the rating and I think inverters in the range of 600-700VA should be sufficient. My main requirement is 2 lights, 2 fans, maybe one refrigerator should remain on during power cuts.

My question is, from which manufacturer should I buy? I have heard of Microtek, Sukam, etc but I am not sure. Which will be the most reliable?

My 2nd question is, how is this thing installed at home? Will the technicians from the company come and install it at our house? Is there anything extra needed to be installed at our house, like extra lines?

My last question, what's the price range for inverters with the above rating?

Thanks for answering.


----------



## 120i (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi.

I think you should go for 800va HomeUPS from Whirlpool, and a 110ah tubular battery from Exide.

The battery comes with 30months warranty and will cost you around 10-11k.

The homeups will cost around 8k.

*www.exide4u.com/exide/images/pdf/inva_tubular.pdf

*whirlpoolindia.com/product_details...=27&product_category_id=9&main_category_id=25

You will need a 1400va ups with 2x12v battery to run a fridge. Although running a fridge with inverter is not a good idea.

And yes some extra line will need to be installed by some electrician


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 15, 2009)

According to me you should go for Genus HUPS-800va and 150Ah Panther Power Tubular... 

It can run two fans, 5 lights and is not enough to run a refrigerator. You'll need a separate one for that....



P.S. Our family is using it.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for your replies. Forgive me if I sound like a noob..., but does not the inverter come preinstalled with a battery? Will I have to buy the battery separately?


----------



## paroh (Jun 15, 2009)

digitized said:


> Thanks for your replies. Forgive me if I sound like a noob..., but does not the inverter come preinstalled with a battery? Will I have to buy the battery separately?



yes u need to buy battery separately


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok fine, thanks for replying.

Another set of questions: 

1) How to determine the rating of the battery to be purchased that needs to be compatible with the inverter? Eg: Suppose I buy a 800VA inverter, what should be the rating of the battery?

2) What type of separate electrical line needs to be installed at home to install this set?

Thanks.


----------



## 120i (Jun 16, 2009)

Any tubular inverter battery will be compatible with any rating ups or inverter. For e.g.,  a battery from the range of 100-250ah can be easily used with a 600/800/1400va ups/inverter.

The wiring is pretty simple, only one wire from the ups output is connected to your fan lights etc.


----------



## din (Jun 17, 2009)

Rating of battery - Consult with the inverter people itself. They will tell you the specification.

Wiring - If your house wiring is already done for inverter as well, it will be easy. Is it old type of wiring ? Or new ? Like from main fuse box, lines goes separately for rooms / power plugs etc ?

And for inverter, it is not the same as UPS, so one wire will not be adequate.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 18, 2009)

din said:


> Rating of battery - Consult with the inverter people itself. They will tell you the specification.
> 
> Wiring - If your house wiring is already done for inverter as well, it will be easy. Is it old type of wiring ? Or new ? Like from main fuse box, lines goes separately for rooms / power plugs etc ?
> 
> And for inverter, it is not the same as UPS, so one wire will not be adequate.


 
Ours is an old house and as such wiring is not done specifically for inverter. But from main fuse box, lines go separately to rooms, etc.


----------



## din (Jun 18, 2009)

@digitized

Still you can manage it easily. At my new home, we have separate line for inverter, so it was easy. At old home, like you said, not separate, but from main fuse, lines were going separate to rooms.

It is always better to get the inverter guys or some good electrician to do it. Basically there will be 3 set of wires to inverter. We will cut the main and will bring it to inverter (two wires) plus will give neutral direct. 

Inverter at my old house was assembled by my cousin, old house is very far, so he didn't come. He gave a diagram explaining it very well and I did exactly as in that diagram. He asked me to be very careful, somehow I managed it lol.

As I mentioned, in most cases, the inverter guys will manage everything. Suggesting battery, installing inverter etc. That will be the best way imho.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 19, 2009)

^^^Thanks for your suggestions.


----------

